# Thread for Random Stuff



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2021)

Have you had a random thought you'd like to share, but don't know where? 
A thought SO RANDOM that it's not worth of a Status Post/Thread?
Well, fear no more! And share your random thoughts with everyone else.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2021)

I don't know why, but when I see Chris Pratt I see him as the next Indiana Jones.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 2, 2021)

Another random thought: I eat cake nearly all the year.

Starting in April:

Mom's birthday = Cake
Then May:

Mother's day = Cake
Then June:

Dad's birthday = Cake
Then July:

Father's Day = Cake
Then August:

My birthday = Cake
Then September:

Sibling birthday = Cake
Then November:

Sibling birthday = Cake
Then December:

Cake the 24th
Cake on New Year's Eve


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2021)

So. I'm here downloading some stuff while watching TV with my mom and sisters.
We're watching: "My 600-lb Life" and there's this fat chick claiming that she doesn't understand why Bread makes her  fat when Jesuschrist ate Bread too.
And sister says: "Dear God, he never weighted 600-lb" 
And I immediately said: "When he carried the cross he did" and I immediately rofled so hard that the side of my stomach hurts.
And my other sister  says: "That's God hitting you"
And I immediately said: "He stabbed me with a spear" and I immediately rofled so hard that my head hurts as I'm typing this.


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2021)

it's like the script testing area but for everyone :o


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2021)

Chary said:


> it's like the script testing area but for everyone :o


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Another random thought: I eat cake nearly all the year.
> 
> Starting in April:
> 
> ...


Amateur....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 4, 2021)

I’ve been contemplating starting a “bad stuff” folder on my desktop.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m eating pasta!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 5, 2021)

sx


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> sx


os


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dog


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 5, 2021)

Random post


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 5, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’m eating pasta!


Curious! I too ate pasta yesterday.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 6, 2021)

My pasta had duck sausage, zucchini, tomato, and topped with pesto.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 6, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> My pasta had duck sausage, zucchini, tomato, and topped with pesto.


No meat?
Mine had Cheese, Cream, Butter, Shrooms, Bacon and a "Salad" made of Lettuce, Nuts, Raisins and Green Apple + Pork Chop.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> No meat?
> Mine had Cheese, Cream, Butter, Shrooms, Bacon and a "Salad" made of Lettuce, Nuts, Raisins and Green Apple + Pork Chop.


Know meat!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 6, 2021)

Another random thought:
No matter how many times you watch Geoffrey die, it will always be wholesome and satisfying.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Another random thought:
> No matter how many times you watch Geoffrey die, it will always be wholesome and satisfying.



I have the whole series


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 6, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> I have the whole series



Deserves a better ending.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 6, 2021)

In Smash Brothers, there should be a 1UP Mushroom.
If you take it, you get 1 lost stock removed.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 6, 2021)

I just drank some water from my water bottle. I unscrewed the cap and lifted it up. Then I tilted the bottle, upside down, to get water from my water bottle. It was very refreshing.


I just did it again. Am I addicted?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 6, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I just drank some water from my water bottle. I unscrewed the cap and lifted it up. Then I tilted the bottle, upside down, to get water from my water bottle. It was very refreshing.
> 
> 
> I just did it again. Am I addicted?


Yeah. You're consuming H2O.
2 molecules of Oxygen will oxidize your system reducing greatly your lifespan.
You must consume Coca-Cola Wine or Beer
 to prevent it.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2021)

I’m too busy drinking water.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2021)

Officially hit Level 13.

Now I'm gender confused and I don't know if I'm a straight male or lesbian.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2021)

Last night ate Potatoes with Fries and Mashed Potatoes.
Like, guys, you won't believe how good potatoes tastes with more potatoes!
Not kidding!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2021)

I just woke up. I’m so woke rn, because I’m not asleep. #WakeNbakeGang


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2021)

Made an amphitheater to host our next concert.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 8, 2021)

The next Mario Kart should be:

Must start with original 8 characters:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  with literally over a hundred more unlockable.characters. Characters that has appeared on MK Tour.
Each character will have own special item with their  respective FRENZY.
Must have the same quantity of customizable parts such as Bodies, Tires and Gliders than MK Tour has + New unlockable ones.
Each time you FINISH A CUP with a desired character + custom kart, you'll gain experience.
When you get enough experience, you'll level up said character + parts.
When you level up to a certain level, say 5 or 8, your character will have better chances to make FRENZIES on races. And the more tracks you'll unlock. When a character or part reaches it's maximum level... it will mean it will be good on EVERY SINGLE TRACK.
Depending on your performance on each track, you'll get a score.
Coins will be used to unlock/buy more characters and more parts.
It will have over 20 cups.
Players will try to unlock everything, buy everything, beat their own scores on races, etc.
*Replay value extends indefinitely!*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

I farted and it smells like 
FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAART


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- Olympic Spirit (Aug 9, 2021)

Paralympic Games officially starts now.
The inauguration is *kinda special.*
Showcases athletes *whose legs won't get tired.*


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Paralympic Games officially starts now.
> The inauguration is *kinda special.*
> Showcases athletes *whose legs won't get tired.*


how do you do the Important Post and Index stuff above your post?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> how do you do the Important Post and Index stuff above your post?
> View attachment 272465


Click on options and you'll see the feature.
On mobile it's the three dots next to the post number.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2021)

nope... cant see it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 272466
> nope... cant see it


 lol that's funny!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 9, 2021)

thinking about nothing really
EDIT: just thought about an anime


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2021)

Guys, I think I just heard my neighbor living above having sex.

And that is the girl I like


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


Ah yes, here I go:

First thing that stands out of this depiction of your self, is the size of the head  It's not only disproportionate, but also it's a clear reflection of massive egocentrism.
The arms aren't depicted not just realistically, but it's tiny size says that you feel defenseless. As if someone had abused you before and you wasn't able to defend yourself. Have in mind that abuse doesn't necessarily means exclusively sexual abuse, but all kinds of abuse.
It's looking leftward which means you're right handed. I guess Manuela must be a Nationalist.
Right minded people inevitably supports hierarchy and social positions. So I'm guessing you must be suppressed socially which would be logical.
It also speaks you embrace traditions and that says you're someone who rarely changes it's point of view.
Closed minded too.
Patriotism is inevitably embedded subconsciously.
I bet you love McDonald's too!
Probably overweight.







lol just kidding


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Ah yes, here I go:
> 
> First thing that stands out of this depiction of your self, is the size of the head  It's not only disproportionate, but also it's a clear reflection of massive egocentrism.
> The arms aren't depicted not just realistically, but it's tiny size says that you feel defenseless. As if someone had abused you before and you wasn't able to defend yourself. Have in mind that abuse doesn't necessarily means exclusively sexual abuse, but all kinds of abuse.
> ...


That made me laugh
It was actually made by @SaulFabre
A nice and talented developer

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw I still don't know a good enough Pokemon


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> That made me laugh
> It was actually made by @SaulFabre
> A nice and talented developer
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

snip


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Aug 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> HOW THE FUCK WAS I SUPPOSED TO FUCKING DESTROY THAT BITCH?
> View attachment 272668
> 
> YES THAT SHIT ON THE WALL IS A FISTED MOSQUITO


lol I still have a stain on the wall from shooting a spider with a nerf gun.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> lol I still have a stain on the wall from shooting a spider with a nerf gun.


My wall and curtains are literally stained with smashed mosquitoes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

Spoiler: People Assuming Things









YES! WHAT!? WHAT!?
I think this will be my second  banned Reddit account.

People is so oversensitive... like God doesn't exist, give me a fucking break.

EDIT: Finally 6 hours later I was able to kill that stupid mosquito.
Will go to sleep, and if I'm not suspended after I wake up in 14 hours, I'll be very surprised.
I killed and I trolled and I loled. It was a good night.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2021)

Okay, it's happened.
Today it's the second time I got banned from reddit.
Apparently down karma or something... but the only thing down on me is ur mom ;o;


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 12, 2021)

I just ate 5 pieces of toast!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 12, 2021)

I feel tired I guess


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I feel tired I guess


That's what you get for being anything you can be. For being a Barbie Girl... Barbie Girl.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> That's what you get for being anything you can be. For being a Barbie Girl... Barbie Girl.


In a Barbie World
Believe me
Life in plastic
It's fantastic


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> That's what you get for being anything you can be. For being a Barbie Girl... Barbie Girl.


Barbie Girl?
I don't know the term of this kind of phrase in english, but it's impossible to say that
A girl has a vagina
A barbie is genderless
How can barbie girl even exist?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 12, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Barbie Girl?
> I don't know the term of this kind of phrase in english, but it's impossible to say that
> A girl has a vagina
> A barbie is genderless
> How can barbie girl even exist?


Genderless + vagina


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Barbie Girl?
> I don't know the term of this kind of phrase in english, but it's impossible to say that
> A girl has a vagina
> A barbie is genderless
> How can barbie girl even exist?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Genderless + vagina


I already saw what's between your leg, dear barbie
There's no vagina, there's nothing


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 12, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I already saw what's between your leg, dear barbie
> There's no vagina, there's nothing


Because kids are gonna tell mommy
So I had to hide it


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 13, 2021)

Just curious
What VPN does everyone use


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2021)

It's raining... and as I'm hearing the thunderstorm...
*In a large city, where does thunder falls to?
*
Buildings?
Open paviment?
Trees?
Where?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2021)

If you pray to end atheism, but that solves nothing... would that prove something?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 14, 2021)

Had a crush on all of EnVogue in high school. So so nice!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

I had a wet dream tonight
It implied @Lilith Valentine and @VinsCool avatars


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2021)

The post above reminded me of a dream I had with Alanjohn and Flame's avatar.
We would be throwing stones at people with slingshots.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> a wet dream


wait...


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> The post above reminded me of a dream I had with Alanjohn and Flame's avatar.
> We would be throwing stones at people with slingshots.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You should have thrown rocks with your slingshot at Fearows


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> You should have thrown rocks with your slingshot at Fearows


No


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2021)

Do you know wthat MILF stands for?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)

YO!
IDRIS ELBA WILL VOICE KNUCKLES


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 16, 2021)

Is it strange to thank someone for complimenting you? I mean, it kinda feels like “yes, I accept your praising of me and I wouldn’t mind more”


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 19, 2021)

Why do people expects you to feel things you don't feel?
Be thankful for things you never asked for.
Fall into consumption attitude when you truly don't need anything.
And what you need, or think you want, isn't material.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

We deserve a CAPCOM vs SNK vs MARVEL


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> We deserve a CAPCOM vs SNK vs MARVEL


better, Nintendo vs Sony vs Microsoft


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> better, Nintendo vs Sony vs Microsoft


A PC exclusive?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

@godreborn 
DUDE! I lost 300 pounds!

















Im no longer with yo momma.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2021)

I can't believe this woman is *WAS* p1npong's president


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I can't believe this woman is p1npong's president
> View attachment 273699


looks like fake boobs to my eyes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> looks like fake boobs to my eyes


Do you really think all I care is boobs?
It's all in the eyes, chico.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Do you really think all I care is boobs?
> It's all in the eyes, chico.


there must be a majority of straigth men and lesbians in this country, right?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2021)

EDIT: Join me in this sad story

Me: Ooh! Nice waifus.
Me: *zooms in* Oof, cute girls.
Me: Reads names... *wait a minute*


 

Also me: Not a Formula1 follower.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2021)

At two minutes remaining for the contest to end, I defeated these mother fuckers.
I am at Tier 28 and they were Tier 40+

Or was, because now I'm Tier 31.


----------



## Vila_ (Aug 27, 2021)

my kindle crashed so hard while trying to load this thread I had to reboot it, too much random I guess...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mama Looigi said:


> Is it strange to thank someone for complimenting you? I mean, it kinda feels like “yes, I accept your praising of me and I wouldn’t mind more”


very true, thanks for being funny


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2021)

This is what happened @Nobody_Important4u?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2021)

What happens to *this* Cinderella at midnight?
The magic spell ends, and she gets deported back to her country.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2021)

Trans Fats (female hormones) makes men grow boobs.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Trans Fats (female hormones) makes men grow boobs.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


>



Or can you?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Aug 31, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


>


Believe me
Only weirdos do


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 5, 2021)

I just woke up from sleeping.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 5, 2021)

◉‿◉


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Believe me
> Only weirdos do




Huh? What did you say about me?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 6, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Huh? What did you say about me?


......


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 7, 2021)

I think anyone who has ever hated my polls should be punished


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 7, 2021)

ooowww spanking. Kool.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m drying weeds. The maryjane. It’s been about a week, so far.


----------



## KimKong (Sep 8, 2021)

https://maxoakland.itch.io/wink-gameboy


_This game will wink back at you, and who knows...you might even get lucky?_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 9, 2021)

Moldy cauliflower smells like a beached whale died in the middle of a heatwave and then was torn to bits by birds for 10 days. Just foul!


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 9, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Moldy cauliflower smells like a beached whale died in the middle of a heatwave and then was torn to bits by birds for 10 days. Just foul!




Lol, almost sounds like me in this heat wave here in California. But I didn't know you could smell me all the way over there.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 9, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> Lol, almost sounds like me in this heat wave here in California. But I didn't know you could smell me all the way over there.


Lol MoldyBoi when


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> ◉‿◉
> View attachment 274945


Twinsies!


 
...I just took a tiny smidge longer


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2021)

I was playing Duck Hunt on Wii... and then I thought:

*Isn't this a Sport? Why there is NO Duck Hunt in WiiSports?
Wasn't Duck Hunt a launch title for the NES?
Wouldn't that be a perfect launch title for the Wii too?*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 19, 2021)

@alexander1970 remember this?


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 19, 2021)

tell me what you think


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 19, 2021)

TheLiamChannel said:


> tell me what you think


its banging


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 19, 2021)

share it with some girls and se wut they thibk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> @alexander1970 remember this?
> View attachment 276320



I do not have the Time to find "some" Polly Pocket Threads....


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 19, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I do not have the Time to find "some" Polly Pocket Threads....


Find my threads?
You mean you don't have the time to find a girl?


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 20, 2021)

no


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 21, 2021)

Do any of you use Brave Browser


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Do any of you use Brave Browser


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 276588


Suit yourself Chrome user...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 2, 2021)

Join the Wanted fanclub
https://gbatemp.net/group/the-wanted-fanclub.45/info


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Join the Wanted fanclub
> https://gbatemp.net/group/the-wanted-fanclub.45/info



No, but we have a wanted poster of Polly instead if you want it.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Suit yourself Chrome user...



I think I rather do why you little to @WiiMiiSwitch lol 


@Alexander1970


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 2, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> No, but we have a wanted poster of Polly instead if you want it.


Stop insulting the greatest band ever, not even the Beatles can compete


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 2, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> I think I rather do why you little to @WiiMiiSwitch lol
> 
> 
> @Alexander1970


Grammar please


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Stop insulting the greatest band ever, not even the Beatles can compete



Don't forget AmandaRose won the last round between you and her.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 2, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Don't forget AmandaRose won the last round between you and her.


No I won
Isn't that right @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> No I won
> Isn't that right @AmandaRose


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 277990


I was actually thinking of writing a fanfic of where you joined The Wanted


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I was actually thinking of writing a fanfic of where you joined The Wanted


Well at least I can sing unlike the guys in that band


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Well at least I can sing unlike the guys in that band


Do not insult the greatest boy band in history 
ESPECIALLY MY WALKS LIKE RIHANNA


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2021)

A chat-up line I came up with in a dream:

"Do you want to find somewhere quiet, and make it noisier?"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> A chat-up line I came up with in a dream:
> 
> "Do you want to find somewhere quiet, and make it noisier?"


This is how Ripley got pregonant.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2021)

I just saw Mazinger Z on tv, and thought that it had something to do with Tatsunoko characters.


----------



## Deleted member 568048 (Oct 4, 2021)

Supper Marie-o's bruhs


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 6, 2021)

getting more coffee


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 6, 2021)

Memories with @BigOnYa and @GhostLatte


----------



## Deleted member 568048 (Oct 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Memories with @BigOnYa and @GhostLatte


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 6, 2021)

no


----------



## Deleted member 568048 (Oct 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> no


BIG BIG CHUNGUS BIG CHUNGUS BIG CHUNGUS 
>>>WWW.REDDIT.COM


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 6, 2021)

SrCalamarBob said:


> BIG BIG CHUNGUS BIG CHUNGUS BIG CHUNGUS
> >>>WWW.REDDIT.COM


----------



## Deleted member 568048 (Oct 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


MINECRAFT LE EPICK CHUNGUS MONKEY HAHA LOL TOP OMG
>>>Www.reddit.com/GoBack/


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 6, 2021)

SrCalamarBob said:


> MINECRAFT LE EPICK CHUNGUS MONKEY HAHA LOL TOP OMG
> >>>Www.reddit.com/GoBack/


you just want a reaction


----------



## Deleted member 568048 (Oct 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> you just want a reaction


You belong there
Go bacK
>>>Www.reddit.com/GoHomeMate/


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 9, 2021)

I just put over 400 miles on my bike.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I just put over 400 miles on my bike.



Wanna go for cake to celebrate?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Wanna go for cake to celebrate?


I’m gonna eat the cake!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I’m gonna eat the cake!


Glad to know.

Next time you get on your bike, you won't be putting 400 miles, instead you'll be putting 400 pounds 

(oH mY gAwD Im sO fuNnY)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 10, 2021)

Four hundred pundz!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)

inb4:

SPIDERMAN NO WAY HOME "_SPIDERVERSE_" WILL FEATURE *3 FUCKING TOM HOLLANDS* INSTEAD OF GARFIELD AND MAGUIRE.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 25, 2021)

Is there a word for the snack you snack while wandering around the kitchen looking for a snack?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 25, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Is there a word for the snack you snack while wandering around the kitchen looking for a snack?


It's called being Fat, Dave.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 26, 2021)

Probably should not have created that thread.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 29, 2021)

I took on a challenge to do 100 push-ups a day for 30 days. 

I did 40 yesterday and now I’m sore af. Going to tap out today. I know I can do 30 for 100 days.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 29, 2021)

did you know? 
The Wii U's cpu was based off a 1997 Powermac G3 cpu


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 30, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> did you know?
> The Wii U's cpu was based off a 1997 Powermac G3 cpu


That is......truly.........epic


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 31, 2021)

It’s Halloween on this day!


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 1, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> It’s Halloween on this day!


And officially a Bones Day


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> And officially a Bones Day
> 
> View attachment 282634


Those are  Crocs?


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 1, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Those are  Crocs?


No, just slippers


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 2, 2021)

Since time and space is relative, can we conclude that to an insect time feels slow?
Just like, fly's eyes makes them perceive reality in slow motion, an insect's size would make it feel a 7 day life feel like years to us


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Since time and space is relative, can we conclude that to an insect time feels slow?
> Just like, fly's eyes makes them perceive reality in slow motion, an insect's size would make it feel a 7 day life feel like years to us


I think it's probably likely, yeah - in general the smaller the beastie the faster its metabolism etc, and we know from experience that flies have very fast reactions to movement, so it all supports the idea that they're experiencing time at an amplified rate compared to us.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 2, 2021)

Who at gamefreak was having an existential crisis when developing Pokemon black/white


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I think it's probably likely, yeah - in general the smaller the beastie the faster its metabolism etc, and we know from experience that flies have very fast reactions to movement, so it all supports the idea that they're experiencing time at an amplified rate compared to us.


Makes sense? Just thought of it after watching newborn ladybugs feasting on their own unborn ones.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Makes sense? Just thought of it after watching newborn ladybugs feasting on their own unborn ladybugs.


Nature is brutal/adorable/hilarious


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 2, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Nature is brutal/adorable/hilarious


Best description of cat ownership


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 3, 2021)

BREATH OF THE WILD 2 ISN'T EVEN GOING TO BE CALLED _BREATH OF THE WILD._

AND IT'S THE STORY OF LINK SLOWLY TURNING INTO MEGANAN WITH HIS ARM BUSTER.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Nov 3, 2021)

Pro tip, Dont even try to repair things when sick


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 11, 2021)

WHAT IF THE RUMORED NEW NINTENDO CONSOLE COMING IN 2022, IS ACTUALLY THE N64mini?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2021)

Do you remember getting these in DORITOS?


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Nov 13, 2021)

What is a chemical hydrator?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

Totally random before sleeping thought:

*If the greater the speed an object has, the more density it obtains...
How the fuck Quicksilver got hurt by bullets?



*


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Do you remember getting these in DORITOS?



No. But I wish it came with it's own Guac. lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> No. But I wish it came with it's own Guac. lol


Guac...amole?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Guac...amole?


 Duh. LoL. They shortened the word over here.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2021)

Would you believe this woman here is *Kate Beckinsale?*


----------



## impeeza (Nov 21, 2021)

what in the hell happen to her?!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2021)

impeeza said:


> what in the hell happen to her?!


Only god knows


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2021)

This feels so wrong


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 23, 2021)

I read online that's it's best to shave your legs before a big date, so needless to say, me and my date's together at the beach, didn't go so well when I removed my shirt with a brute hairy chest, and then removed my pants to reveal the most sexy silk shiny legs you ever seen! She fled the scene, and gave me a negative rating in my date app, but I think she was just jealous of my smooth sexy legs.

edit: I *NOW* can't be within 100 feet of her, but good news, we have a date together again in 2 weeks, downtown at some courthouse.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- Murder (Nov 24, 2021)

When I was a kid I spent one *winter* holidays at my aunt's.
My cousin, 4 years younger than me had two turtles. Red Ear Sliders.
He named'em: Kakit and Mesit.

One morning, my aunt found that the turtles were not moving. We waited *hours* for them to move, but they didn't.
Cousin began to cry. Aunt said they probably died that night and a burial was held at their tiny patio.

*TODAY, 20 YEARS LATER FIND OUT THAT THEY WERE PROBABLY HIBERNATING.*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 25, 2021)

My appetite is growing as we speak.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 25, 2021)

Me too...Can smell the food now cooking thru out the house, making me more hungry!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 26, 2021)

I think I just ate too much foods.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 26, 2021)

I always disable my kitchen cam for couple days this time of year....
I don't want to be caught on cam lying to my wife about where the last piece of pie went.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- Awesome Idea (Nov 26, 2021)

GBATEMP should implement a CASINO.
You play Poker against users playing at the same time and you bet your XP POINTS.

For loners, instead of card games, there's SLOTS.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2021)

Florida man and Florida woman are the best indications *that Florida  has the best drugs.*
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Flame (Nov 26, 2021)

impeeza said:


> what in the hell happen to her?!



age happened


----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2021)

That's no only age


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)

Imagine being white unironically


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)

People with artificial legs *gets to choose their height *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- Today I learned (Nov 30, 2021)

That Greek Gods Sculptures were made based on  @p1ngpong.

 I cried when I found this ultimate truth.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2021)

Did you know that the penis of a cat is barbed all around its shaft?
I know for a fact that the females weren't consulted when god created them


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Did you know that the penis of a cat is barbed all around its shaft?
> I know for a fact that the females weren't consulted when god created them


Ain't dog's barbed too?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 1, 2021)

Totally random late night thought:

*If a man freezes a bit of good quality sperm (own), and later transitions into a woman and gets the operation to transplant an entire woman's womb, can his sperm get him/her pregnant?

Would the baby get down syndrome or other kind of genetic disease?

Edit: Typos*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 1, 2021)

….imagine……….you are a cat. racing throughout the entire house. you find a hair tie and toss it every which way. up the hardwood covered hall, across the room, out the room, and back down the hall. pushing the hair tie towards the closed door of a room. the hair tie slides under the door and you bang on the door and slide your ninja paws under in hope of retrieving the hair tie. only to have another cat swipe at your paw. the sweet bejesus scared out of you, expanding your fur to twice its thickness. the cat on the other side now has this crazy bendy circle thing. you jet back down the hall and in the room where you can safely reflect on what the fuck just happened in your gorgeously tall cat tree, you know, the one with your shed fur perfectly matted in the corners like the nest of a bird, that one. you eventually calm the fuck down and fall asleep………………………………………………………………….you wake up 700 years later. you find a hair tie and toss it every which way. up the hardwood covered hall…………………………


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 1, 2021)

Time is a funny thing to lose. But is it real? You can only lose it if it’s real- but technically you’re always losing time considering death is always approaching. And even then, if it’s real, it’s actually passing by. So would you ever say “I ran out of time” possessively? Because it happens to everyone, but time passes by everyone, so can anyone claim their own?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

Spain strikes again with: 
ESPAIDERMAN NOWEYJOM

At least they didn't called it: "Pedro Araña y sus flipantes aventuras"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- LET'S FARM XP POINTS (Dec 7, 2021)

*WHAT IF WE MAKE A THREAD TO FARM XP POINTS?*
*A la Pokémon.

Yes, we should make this.*
*SOMEBODY MAKE THIS!*


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 7, 2021)

I found the best ride for only 25cents (weird no accepto peso)... she's dirty and she has been rode hard, but she puts out still, very well! In front of the K-Mart, Tiempo Cuadrado, Tijuana. Get there early because there is usually a long line.
I'm following the natural Los Santos migration path thru South Cali and into Mexico, and ran across this historic site, I will share more pics, and secret locations, when I make it to my safehouse in Las Payasadas.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 8, 2021)

When I ate a homemade lentil soup, my poop was a nice, light orange/brown color. But when I ate the same recipe soup but with chickpeas (a much lighter-colored bean), my poop was dark-chocolate colored.

Weird shit.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 9, 2021)

I hate when I'm on Google news, I see a headline of an article I want to read, so I click on it. Then it opens to a NewYorkTimes or such site that says I must register to read. A$$h0les!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I hate when I'm on Google news, I see a headline of an article I want to read, so I click on it. Then it opens to a NewYorkTimes or such site that says I must register to read. A$$h0les!


Yeah, I feel you on that one. Best to check AP News or Reuters. They're both the most reputable and (at least considered) objective news outlets.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 10, 2021)

THE OLD WRITINGS STATES THAT THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE! 

BUT p1ngy WILL MAKE YOU COME


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 12, 2021)

Today I was gonna create a new group, a group where all the people who have been with @JuanMena 's mom, can come together and tell they're story, maybe get some help. But then I realized, man there would be thousands and it would cause more problems than help. Oh well, I'll go make a bagel instead...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Today I was gonna create a new group, a group where all the people who have been with @JuanMena 's mom, can come together and tell they're story. But then I realized, man there would be thousands and it would cause more problems than help. Oh well, I'll go make a bagel instead...


Just @FAST6191 but I don't think he enjoyed it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)

You know what's a really good present?
The entire Jackie Chan filmography in 4K.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 13, 2021)

I've found a new love:


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 13, 2021)

One lovely afternoon, I was sitting down on a park bench at the nearby outdoor park. I was watching the birds in the sky when I see a Frisbee. I think to myself, why is that frisbee getting larger and larger, and then it hits me!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2021)

Long time ago learned that consuming _burnt_ food can cause cancer.
Today saw an interesting video of how supposedly human ancestors boiled food with burnt stones, leafs and water.

What if our ancestors got the genes for cancer (and hence modern humans)  thanks to burnt stuff they ate?


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 16, 2022)

I decided that I've got too much surface area, therefore too much skin requiring maintenance. In order to reduce this to the minimum necessary, I've decided I want to become a sphere. How does one arrange this?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I decided that I've got too much surface area, therefore too much skin requiring maintenance. In order to reduce this to the minimum necessary, I've decided I want to become a sphere. How does one arrange this?


Spheres forms naturally because they require less energy to maintain their shape.
Which is why Stars, Planets, Water Drops and such are rounded objects.

Basically, stop consuming energy and you'll be rounder... at least in theory.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 17, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Spheres forms naturally because they require less energy to maintain their shape.
> Which is why Stars, Planets, Water Drops and such are rounded objects.
> 
> Basically, stop consuming energy and you'll be rounder... at least in theory.


But I really like consuming energy (food). Can't I just get surgery or something?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2022)

HOLY SHIT!

IF DINOSAURS EVOLVED TO BE BIRDS... CAN WE CONCLUDE THAT DINOSAURS MADE A CHIRPING SOUND??


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 17, 2022)

Why is it that when you owe a Bookie money and can't pay him, he comes and breaks your legs, but then you still owe him the money. He should atleast knock some money off my bill.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 17, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> Why is it that when you owe a Bookie money and can't pay him, he comes and breaks your legs, but then you still owe him the money. He should atleast knock some money off my bill.


Bone fragments don't pay the bills, sonny


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2022)

Did you know that 6 x 9 + 6 + 9 =* 69*


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 19, 2022)

Stabbing your gums with your toothbrush.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 20, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> Stabbing your gums with your toothbrush.


This is why I haven't brushed mine in 15+ years.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 20, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> This is why I haven't brushed mine in 15+ years.


You should really take a stab at it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> You should really take a stab at it.


doesnt stab mean 1.5x damages?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 20, 2022)

slaphappygamer said:


> You should really take a stab at it.


Too cool for tooth.


Noctosphere said:


> doesnt stab mean 1.5x damages?


*opens mouth*
THE ENEMY HAS FAINTED!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2022)

Spoiler: Denver's Quote



With fingers of both of my hands, toes of both of my feets...



Spoiler: end of Denver's Quote



Plus my balls and my dick you can count up to 23


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey Patrick! What am I now? Huh... Stupid? No I'm Texas! What's the difference!?.gif


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 21, 2022)

Boiling this bitch-ass water to make this spaghetti soft so I can masticate it in my mouth and fill my tummy. Then you know what happens.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)

@AlanJohn 
U Russian now?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 21, 2022)

When you transport something by *car ,* it's called a *shipment*.
When you transport something by *ship* , it's called *cargo*.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2022)

What if Deserts are just  bottoms of ancient seas?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 1, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> What if Deserts are just  bottoms of ancient seas?


What if seas are just tops of ancient deserts?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2022)

What if Human Nature is the purest state of Nature itself?

Like, what's the point of having consciousness of complex thoughts and ideas, if at the end we're all going to die?


----------



## impeeza (Feb 2, 2022)

Video provides a powerful way to help you prove your point. When you click Online Video, you can paste in the embed code for the video you want to add. You can also type a keyword to search online for the video that best fits your document.

To make your document look professionally produced, Word provides header, footer, cover page, and text box designs that complement each other. For example, you can add a matching cover page, header, and sidebar. Click Insert and then choose the elements you want from the different galleries.

Themes and styles also help keep your document coordinated. When you click Design and choose a new Theme, the pictures, charts, and SmartArt graphics change to match your new theme. When you apply styles, your headings change to match the new theme.

Save time in Word with new buttons that show up where you need them. To change the way a picture fits in your document, click it and a button for layout options appears next to it. When you work on a table, click where you want to add a row or a column, and then click the plus sign.

Reading is easier, too, in the new Reading view. You can collapse parts of the document and focus on the text you want. If you need to stop reading before you reach the end, Word remembers where you left off - even on another device.

Too random?  is the result of writing =rand() on a very popular text processor.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2022)

_YOUR ASSHOLE CAN GENERATE 3 STATES OF MATTER_


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> _YOUR ASSHOLE CAN GENERATE 3 STATES OF MATTER_


I'm currently on the toilet and it is generating all three at the same time


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm currently on the toilet and it is generating all three at the same time


You only need to worry when it starts generating plasma


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You only need to worry when it starts generating plasma


Well it also burns so...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2022)

Reddit is like endless EOF... or EOF is kinda like Reddit?

Reddit to EOF:






--Posts automatically merged. Please don't double post!--

@JuanMena in both


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)

The day the last human dies, consciousness will stop existing.
That means, there's no individualism in existence... Existence is real because it's a collective state of mind.

It's the only time, individualism acquires a different meaning.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 6, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> The day the last human dies, consciousness will stop existing.
> That means, there's no individualism in existence... Existence is real because it's a collective state of mind.
> 
> It's the only time, individualism acquires a different meaning.


Imagine thinking humans are the only ones with consciousness.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Imagine thinking humans are the only ones with consciousness.


Human consciousness is only real while humans lives.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 9, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I've found a new love:



"No sugar - No calories"

I've gained a couple pounds and I think this is the culprit.
But it's probably the best Cola Soda I've ever had. 
And I can't stop drinking this!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 11, 2022)

Imagine that the stupid Color Museum starts selling hues as NFT's...


Can you imagine what a fucking mess that'll create for websites?

Like... imagine GBATEMP has to pay royalties in order to use fucking white or fucking blue.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 15, 2022)

Do you think men gives Chocolates to women in Valentine's because men likes thicc girls?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Do you think men gives Chocolates to women in Valentine's because men likes thicc girls?


I like them with curves... not fat...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I like them with curves... not fat...





Spoiler: Thic / Curvy


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2022)

I just had a woke moment and decided to share because that makes me important.

Playing MKTour, was thinking about we're getting yet another Mario Odyssey alt for the Sky Tour.
Then thought that even Mario with the Propeller thingy (New Super Mario Bros. Wii) would've been far more interesting.
Then thought: Even Cape Mario from Super Mario World would've been better.

And then realized, that Mario in Super Mario World probably wears a Cape because he's Super... as in Superheroes with capes!







OH MY GOD!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2022)

Waiters are called like that because they make you wait?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 11, 2022)

What if people that died in their sleep died because they accidentally held a position where the carotid artery got pressured?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 20, 2022)

Another late night random thought:

SCIENTIST SHOULD GENETICALLY MODIFY MOSQUITOES WITH BIOLUMINESCENCE FROM JELLYFISH.

EASIER TO SPOT AND KILL WHEN YOU'RE TRYING TO SLEEP.

Just a thought after hunting for 5+ of those bastards this sleepless night.


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just a thought after hunting for 5+ of those bastards this sleepless night.


Oh boy, i feel for you.. Big or small ones? big ones make more noise and leave you with a big bump, but are easier to spot & kill.
Small ones are ultra annoying because they get away when they sense danger, and return only when the light is off and you're in a  sleeping position..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Oh boy, i feel for you.. Big or small ones? big ones make more noise and leave you with a big bump, but are easier to spot & kill.
> Small ones are ultra annoying because they get away when they sense danger, and return only when the light is off and you're in a  sleeping position..


Both and from different species too. I fucking hate spring and summer because there's mosquitoes everywhere.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Another late night random thought:
> 
> SCIENTIST SHOULD GENETICALLY MODIFY MOSQUITOES WITH BIOLUMINESCENCE FROM JELLYFISH.
> 
> ...


Idk how it's called in english but litteral translation would be "tsetse fly" is that it?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 20, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Idk how it's called in english but litteral translation would be "tsetse fly" is that it?


No. These ones:






Make them fucking glow in the dark so I can kill them faster.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 20, 2022)

I developed the ability to slaughter mosquitoes with a clap of my hands.


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> No. These ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah! It looks nasty.. 
Do any of the electric bug zappers work for you?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Woah! It looks nasty..
> Do any of the electric bug zappers work for you?


I don't have one, I should really invest in one though.
Maybe make one myself with some of these connected in parallel?
Holy shit 9v just with one?


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 20, 2022)

I don’t think bug zappers would be very effective with these little assholes. They aren’t very interested in chasing light, like moths. An electric fly swatter might be a better weapon. That way, you won’t make loud clapping sounds at night.


----------



## hippy dave (May 20, 2022)

How much EMF radiation would it take to kill all the mosquitoes in a room?


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I don't have one, I should really invest in one though.
> Maybe make one myself with some of these connected in parallel?
> Holy shit 9v just with one?
> 
> View attachment 310715


You aren't gonna catch shit with that. Has no pretty lights, and i'm not saying it'll work either..


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> How much EMF radiation would it take to kill all the mosquitoes in a room?


Interesting question.. Maybe we should ask the EMF radiation "_expert_" around here, on what is the most effective and highly radiative device he should use here.. if it gets rid of Juan's mosquitoes.. then i'm sold!


----------



## hippy dave (May 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Interesting question.. Maybe we should ask the EMF radiation "_expert_" around here, on what is the most effective and highly radiative device he should use here.. if it gets rid of Juan's mosquitoes.. then i'm sold!


Bonus points if it gets rid of Juan, or at least sterilises him


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

@Creamu Juan has a Wii, can he use the Wiimote to _radiate _the buzzing mosquitoes into oblivion_?? _


----------



## Creamu (May 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> @Creamu Juan has a Wii, can he use the Wiimote to _radiate _the buzzing mosquitoes into oblivion_?? _


No, mosquitoes would survive a nuclear apocalypse unfortunatly...

If you are interested in more information about emf radiation feel free to join our EMF-Awareness group.
https://gbatemp.net/group/emf-awareness.192/info


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> No, mosquitoes would survive a nuclear apocalypse unfortunatly...


Then you're incompetent and incapable of doing your (only) job properly.. 
You should be ashamed..


----------



## Creamu (May 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> [...] your (only) job properly [...]


This is a misunderstanding. I also do comparative analysis of art like in this thread:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-matrix-1999-is-thomas-anderson-nemo.612470/


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> This is a misunderstanding. I also do comparative analysis of art like in this thread:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-matrix-1999-is-thomas-anderson-nemo.612470/


*Nobody* cares about that.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> No, mosquitoes would survive a nuclear apocalypse unfortunatly...
> 
> If you are interested in more information about emf radiation feel free to join our EMF-Awareness group.
> https://gbatemp.net/group/emf-awareness.192/info



uh, you mean cockreaches


----------



## Creamu (May 20, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uh, you mean cockreaches


Yes, cockroaches would survive for sure. The mosquitos might be sterilized depending on the details. With short time consumer electronics EMF radiation exposure this surely won't happen. 

The Issue is that if you as a consumer are exposed to EMF radiation all day, that is alot of EMF radiation that will grind you down in the long run due to oxidative stress. You will be fine for a while then feel a little worse and then you most likely will hit a critical point and suffer some condition that will mess you up quickly from that point on. If you are exposed to EMF radiation all night it disrupts your regeneration phase during sleep. It's all dependent on you genetical composition and how much and for how long you are exposed to EMF radiation. The way technology is progressing the sky is the limit on that factor.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Yes, cockroaches would survive for sure. The mosquitos might be sterilized depending on the details. With short time consumer electronics EMF radiation exposure this surely won't happen.
> 
> The Issue is that if you as a consumer are exposed to EMF radiation all day, that is alot of EMF radiation that will grind you down in the long run due to oxidative stress. You will be fine for a while then feel a little worse and then you most likely will hit a critical point and suffer some condition that will mess you up quickly from that point on. If you are exposed to EMF radiation all night it disrupts your regeneration phase during sleep. It's all dependent on you genetical composition and how much and for how long you are exposed to EMF radiation. The way technology is progressing the sky is the limit on that factor.



now that you ratified that in the first sentence [I didn't wanna read the rest]

Go back to sleep


----------



## Creamu (May 20, 2022)

Reading the thread, I want to express my graditude for all those who have spent the time to read my work on EMF-radiation.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You aren't gonna catch shit with that. Has no pretty lights, and i'm not saying it'll work either..


More like, making one of this with those batteries connected in series.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 25, 2022)

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-61572266

_The BBC has apologised after a message appeared on the news channel reading "Manchester United are rubbish". (...) She said the mistake had occurred as a trainee was learning how to operate the ticker and was "writing random things"_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- Something Awful (May 28, 2022)

Took my dogos for a walk (and to make a bit of exercise as I'm growing to the sides) 

And found nasty stuff on the floor... besides typical bugs, it seems a stray cat has gone crazy as I found bird nests on the floor, trails of blood, tiny eggs with the insides spilled, dead birds, and a dead pigeon with a hole in it's chest where it's supposed to be it's heart.
Was pretty wacky.

Assuming it happened recently as eggs were still fresh and dead birds didn't stank.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

I bought a reusable water bottle four years ago. I drink 1.5L of bottled water everyday at least, so I haven't bought 4 383 plastic bottles I'd have bought otherwise. That's 43kgs of plastic and 613€ saved so far. It's just one of several things I did to help the environment.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2022)

My right arm vein popped


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> My right arm vein popped


Did a mosquito bit you in there?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Did a mosquito bit you in there?


Just lifted something very heavy. Pop!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just lifted something very heavy. Pop!


Banana veins..


----------



## impeeza (Jun 16, 2022)

are like the Snikers veins?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> are like the Snikers veins?


Yes. 



Spoiler: Tasty Snickers :ha:


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)

The last dream I had included a discussion with a friend about the old TV show "Happy Days", and how the most devastating insult the characters used in the show was "sit on it", in which the insulter was presumably telling the insultee to sit on the insulter's penis, and how that was actually quite weird.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 25, 2022)

Watching Loki


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2022)

What if:

*After Link succeeds saving Termina, he goes back to where he came from (Lost Woods) 
But, since he doesn't has Navi nor Taetl with him, he gets lost trying to find it's way back to Hyrule.
This is how he ends up turning into a Stalfos in Twilight Princess.*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2022)

Holy Shit:

What if each theory "we" have for "How the Universe works" is actually us discovering different Universes?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)

A Facebook memory from a year ago, I don't think I posted it here before. Honestly shocked it hasn't been made yet tho.

"Movie idea that escaped from a dream just as I was waking up: Disney's Floor Birds - the adventures of a rag-tag team of birds of different species that can't fly. And probably one that should be able to but has an injured wing, so needs to learn their Floor Bird ways."


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 5, 2022)

Get in the van


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


Only if it's showing Disney's Floor Birds.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Only if it's showing Disney's Floor Birds.


Only for you bby


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Only for you bby


Then consider me in


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Then consider me in



But I'm in here Dave


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> But I'm in here Dave


Van Buddies 4 Lyf


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Van Buddies 4 Lyf



 [RUNS]


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [RUNS]


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 6, 2022)

Ugh god damnit!
My phobia to maggots/worms/caterpillars just activated


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 7, 2022)

Dreamed that someone launched a huge rocket to the sky that made holographic stuff in the clouds.
In dream immediately thought of the Blue Beam Project. Began to explain what that was to my family, but got so frustrated at explaining that I decided to wake up instead 

Yaaaay... another day... alive...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2022)

Couple days ago I fucked up my sleep schedule because I saw a RE3 gameplay video.
Got so _immersed_ by the graphics looking too real (maybe I'm too used to old games?) that my stupid ass brain perceived the video as a movie.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Couple days ago I fucked up my sleep schedule because I saw a RE3 gameplay video.
> Got so _immersed_ by the graphics looking too real (maybe I'm too used to old games?) that my stupid ass brain perceived the video as a movie.




<==[Avid FPS gamer]

How dare you show me such VIOlence! I'm now suing you!


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Couple days ago I fucked up my sleep schedule because I saw a RE3 gameplay video.
> Got so _immersed_ by the graphics looking too real (maybe I'm too used to old games?) that my stupid ass brain perceived the video as a movie.



Thats how you know its a good game.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)

Ok so you read the posts/comments on this forum, there's a timestamp saying when they were posted. Normally when you post a post, the post you just posted says "A moment ago". But I posted one just now, and the post I just posted said "In a moment", as if it hadn't posted the post yet but was thinking about getting around to posting the post. While still showing me the post I thought I'd just posted. Unusual.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 20, 2022)

How many posts can a poster post if a poster could post posts?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 20, 2022)

Samara Weaving to interprete Holly Madison in a mini series.




Nice!

Samara has a near uncanny resemblance to Jaimie King also.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 20, 2022)

If once you post it on the Internet means it'll stay forever... then why Bonemonkey+bacon.gif disappeared?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 21, 2022)

Turtles used to be my favorite animals 5 minutes ago.

Now this is my favorite animal:




Hydrosaurus


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2022)

WTF?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2022)

Will Sasso is super underrated


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 24, 2022)

Just went for a bike ride. Did 12.43 miles.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2022)

Spoiler: One Piece spoiler



Well, Cobra is confirmed dead


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 24, 2022)

I’m pretty sure the band Infant Annihilator came up with their song names by thinking “what is the most grotesque think you can think of? Tell me your worst fears.”


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 26, 2022)

Just one ?
I've got years of those thoughts...

Being able to make mistakes (without lethal consequences) is an absolute privilege ?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 27, 2022)

Saw a scorpion today.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

did you know that the sum of ALL natural numbers (yes, up to infinite) is equal to -1/12?

Proof : https://www.cantorsparadise.com/the-ramanujan-summation-1-2-3-1-12-a8cc23dea793


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2022)

DUDE! NOOOOOOO!


Did you know that spiders uses a piston-like mechanism in order to walk?
They pump up blood to each leg in order to flex'em which is why dead spider's legs curls up.
I'm assuming these fuckers are injecting compressed air or liquid to move the legs?


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> DUDE! NOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> Did you know that spiders uses a piston-like mechanism in order to walk?
> ...



Don't diss the (cutest beings on earth):
•spiders
•ravens
•bees
•cats

Then we can be friends.

But you gave me good info.
I'll forgive you your faux pas.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> Don't diss the (cutest beings on earth):
> •spiders
> •ravens
> •bees
> ...



The cutest thing on earth is Sara Luvv!


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The cutest thing on earth is Sara Luvv!


She is a cat


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 28, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> She is a cat


Proof?


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

If you pet her, she purrs


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 28, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> If you pet her, she purrs


@The Catboy does that too...


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

Have you ever seen both together in the same room ?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 30, 2022)

This was more entertaining than I thought!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 5, 2022)

Someone cultivated bacteria present on a kid's hand after playing outside:


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2022)

According to Facebook Memories it's been ten years since my Kindle beat me at chess.
What you choose to do with that information is your own responsibility.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 8, 2022)

Edit: Original Reddit post got deleted.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2022)

Where is John ?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 14, 2022)

Weather so hot, I'm sweating like a Trump with a clogged toilet


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2022)

Stupid disgusting "Z generation" ruined a good song.
Fucking assholes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> This was more entertaining than I thought!




Now that was Fun to watch. To bad Warring countries couldn't do this instead of the bloodshed.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 17, 2022)

My Schwarzenegger hasn't fully uploaded yet. I wonder if it's too much Schwarzenegger for the forum to handle.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 24, 2022)

LEGITIMATELY CURIOUS:



Reading the comments has made me wonder if this "bread" is "exclusive" for us and probably France... or Italy...

Anyway, without going to read the comments, this "bread" isn't regular bread as it doesn't need rising agents (baking soda or bicarbonate or yeast)

Instead you make a "puff pastry" and fold it and spread it, and fold it and spread it, and so on and so fort until you get as many layers as you want and just bake it with sugar and butter (to caramelize and add color)...
And I'm curious... you people have never had this "bread" before?

In my place we call that piece of bread "Orejas" (Ears)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> LEGITIMATELY CURIOUS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look pretty similar to Palmiers which originally came from France but can now be found pretty much all over western Europe with various different fillings. I make my own with the addition of cinnamon. Mega tasty


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2022)

There's every chance that I've noticed this before, and forgotten (possibly multiple times), but I recently realised that Apple's two cable standards are called Thunderbolt and Lightning.

As you can imagine, I found this realisation very, very frightening.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)

Sometimes, Reddit places the most fitting shit together.
One in a time screenshot I guess.
PS: Fuck people younger than 25, seriously, fuck them assholes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)

Better every loop


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2022)

dRoP thAt dOwn!!!1
WhAt Is wRonG wItH yOu!?1
aReu dUm?!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 1, 2022)

https://www.reddit.com/user/glebblc...once/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share

Holy fuck...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2022)

YOU'RE WELCOME 



Spoiler: Don't click here.






Spoiler: No, seriously.






Spoiler: You sure?






Spoiler: Last Chance!






Spoiler: Okay mate, don't say I didn't warned you :)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- Se murió la Vieja Hija de Puta (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2022)

This made me cringe...


IF I CRINGE, YOU CRINGE!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2022)

You heard it here first, the cool way to refer to king Charles is to just call him Spaniel.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> LEGITIMATELY CURIOUS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At corner are sell as "corazones" (hearts) and there are covered in chocolate too.

Also the "bread" on video called "hojaldre" Could be filled with sweet cream, oh I get hungry!!!


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>




For context search for "the malvinas" war


----------



## JuanBaNaNa -- Happy 9/11 2022 edition (Sep 12, 2022)

Americans: dOn'T mAkE jOkEs aBoUt nEiN 7ElEveN
Also Americans:


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Americans: dOn'T mAkE jOkEs aBoUt nEiN 7ElEveN
> Also Americans:



Oooook then they "overcome" by the capitalism? The tragedy make a few persons win billions? What about the rest of people?

But what you can hope for?, the millenials was toddlers then, and the mid-schools don't even was born ;(


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Oooook then they "overcome" by the capitalism? The tragedy make a few persons win billions? What about the rest of people?
> 
> But what you can hope for?, the millenials was toddlers then, and the mid-schools don't even was born ;(


Cringest part is when _they_ blends in Nintendo Wii and Nintendo DS alongside Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, Apple...


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Cringest part is when _they_ blends in Nintendo Wii and Nintendo DS alongside Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, Apple...



"Wii" made this!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)

Yo... wtf?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2022)

SOPA  DE MACACO!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 29, 2022)

Today I learned that there's a dog breed called *Kangal*:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 2, 2022)

The "Share" icon looks like ™Sony Ericsson's logo:









"Community platform by SONY Ericsson ® © 2002-2022"


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 2, 2022)

SLAP!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 7, 2022)




----------

